# enough already......



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

EVERYWHERE you've gone? Really? Because the only place I ever recall seeing zombie baby props is Spirit/Spencers. 
If you're looking for classic ghost and witch type props and décor they are in abundant supply, even at places like Home Depot.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Try your local Good Will/thrift store. They get some good vintage stuff and are usually fairly inexpensive. Maybe check out a party store or card shop; they might have more what you're looking for. My least favorite thing is glitter, and even though you see it in almost all the stores, I just do the eyeball scroll and sweep right by it to look for whatever else is there. Hope you're able to find something more to your taste


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Garden shops have lots of vintage/classic Halloween, too. People sometimes don't think to look there, but they usually have great stuff if they do Halloween.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been in both Lowe's and Home Depot. They each have good Halloween items no gore.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

The Red Hallows said:


> Garden shops have lots of vintage/classic Halloween, too. People sometimes don't think to look there, but they usually have great stuff if they do Halloween.


I actually use a lot of my garden decorations as cemetery décor. Little statues and such, works really well.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

The gore factor has seemed to increase in recent years but there is a wide variety out there. I don't go for the gore myself, I like to go for "spooky" and maybe a little "creepy". I'm more annoyed by all lame inflatable or over Glittered items around. I guess those who don't have time for their own creativity can stick some big blow up balloon in their yard and be "decorated" for Halloween. Everybody has their own ideas and I guess it really depends on the audience you are catering too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Therewolf said:


> The gore factor has seemed to increase in recent years but there is a wide variety out there. I don't go for the gore myself, I like to go for "spooky" and maybe a little "creepy". I'm more annoyed by all lame inflatable or over Glittered items around. I guess those who don't have time for their own creativity can stick some big blow up balloon in their yard and be "decorated" for Halloween. Everybody has their own ideas and I guess it really depends on the audience you are catering too.


All inflatables aren't lame


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't see the need to be annoyed at all. Don't like something? Move along and find what you do like. There's plenty of variety to suit us all. Whether you choose to turn your yard into Inflatable City or a demon zombie ax murderer blood bath, it's all good.
Smile; It's Halloween!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Next years big seller: inflatable gory zombie baby animals covered in glitter with LED eyes that "speak" with the built in soundtrack of canned demonic laughter and high pitched screams, all the while playing its own atmospheric sound effects, with on-board fog maker with built in ice chiller for the fog, all of which will break down at sundown on Halloween.

Pre-order yours today!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Therewolf said:


> I guess those who don't have time for their own creativity can stick some big blow up balloon in their yard and be "decorated" for Halloween.


Whoooooaaaaaa there. haha That was not nice at all.

Welcome to Halloween Forum. A wonderful supportive and incredible resource of creativity and talent. A place of TOLERANCE and encouragement. 
You might want to take a look around a while and enjoy the variety of decor the membership has to offer.

Happy Early Halloween Therewolf.


----------



## cryptoid (Aug 16, 2009)

i agree-the zombie thing has been so overdone !!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

While posting your opinion is encouraged please do not bash fans that like inflatables. They are not all the same.


Therewolf said:


> The gore factor has seemed to increase in recent years but there is a wide variety out there. I don't go for the gore myself, I like to go for "spooky" and maybe a little "creepy". I'm more annoyed by all lame inflatable or over Glittered items around. I guess those who don't have time for their own creativity can stick some big blow up balloon in their yard and be "decorated" for Halloween. Everybody has their own ideas and I guess it really depends on the audience you are catering too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

There's some amazing inflatables nowadays. There's also amazing people who do amazing things with less than amazing materials. But beyond that, if someone who may not have a ton of time and/or skill puts out inflatable out on their lawn instead of turning off the porchlight and hiding in the basement, that's a huge win as far as I'm concerned. Way too many people who don't participate in Halloween to pick on those who put in some effort.

And while I'm not a huge fan of gore myself, I think there's enough variety out there for everyone. Our yard is pretty much all classic monsters and judging from the feedback, they still hold a lot of appeal.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I think Ugly Joe has the right idea! This is the next hot "trend" for Halloween. Inflatable glitter talking LED zombie gore baby animals. I am ordering mine right this moment. I think Morris Costumes is supposed to have them in by now.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with you. I'm not into gore and I've gotten tired of all the zombie stuff. Even on TV, it's zombie this, zombie that. And they don't even act like REAL zombies. They run around like they are trying out for the Olympics or something.

I always thought Halloween decorations should IMPLY the essence of danger and fear--from a monster, witch, werewolf or whatnot. Not show the end result of that danger----body parts, bloody entrails, decapitated heads.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

If you enjoy a theme or method of decorating, certain story, style - run with it and don't worry about filling 'trends' others either like or don't like. Halloween decorating would get very dull indeed if no one experimented or did it differently, brought in different angles or influences or focused on what they personally liked. I might not have use for a glittery skull or just brains in jars or whatever, but I wouldn't hesitate to put out either a blow mold or a fiji mermaid, find the right context. Variety is the spice of Halloween.


----------



## tansyap (Aug 27, 2015)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I always thought Halloween decorations should IMPLY the essence of danger and fear--from a monster, witch, werewolf or whatnot. Not show the end result of that danger----body parts, bloody entrails, decapitated heads.
> 
> Just my opinion.


In my opinion, body parts, bloody entrails, and decapitated heads lead people to believe there is a danger. If used in a manner to demonstrate that there is something there that did this to the last people, I believe that can strike fear in people.


Though I am a fan of the zombie stuff, so I may be off base with my opinion.

I also am not a fan of the inflatables. Nor do I like the "cute" Halloween decorations. For me, Halloween is meant to thrill, scare, and spook. Inflatables and silly characters don't do that. They are great for places that will be attended by children and people that don't appreciate scary stuff though!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually think it's pretty awesome that so many of us like different things. Personally, I don't go in for the gore or zombie babies either, but if someone else loves that stuff & it encourages them to decorate? Sure! Have at it! I don't at all like torture scenes & clown stuff makes me run in fear, but some people are willing to pay money to have clowns chase after them, and that's okay. Crazy, but okay. LOL! 

I love the bone skeletons like the birds, spiders, rats & scorpions, even though I know they aren't anatomically correct. But I'll never own a cat skeleton because they actually make me feel a little sad, which I know might be weird. I have two beloved cats who are buried in my back garden though, so it just doesn't feel right to me to have one as a Halloween decoration. But of course they are on the shelves along with the other boney creatures. I just choose not to buy it. 

Having a Satan prop on display doesn't feel wrong to me, but I know some people who would think that was a serious problem. Do I think that some décor is offensive? Yes, I do. I think there are some things that are better kept privately in your home if you like it, rather than displayed in your yard. Part of my mindset comes from having small children - I don't really think they need to see some stuff. I know that you can't please everybody all the time though, but I personally think it's a good idea to think about your audience. 

To me, Halloween is a community event. I'm inviting people into my yard as guests, and I want to treat them as such. So I want them to have a good time & feel happy that they came to see us because we made their night better. Not cry or feel sad or disgusted. But you know, every year we get kids crying because even though we try not to be TOO scary, you never know just what's going to set them off. 

I guess my long-winded point is to say is that we all add our own bit of Halloween, and I'd rather see a large variety of props available rather than a limited amount, even if some of them aren't to my taste.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Speaking as a former resident of the Zombie Capital of the World, the Greater Pittsburgh/Monroeville Area, I can state you can never over-do zombies.  That being said, I would whole-heartedly agree that zombie babies was, is, and always will be, a lame idea. Second, what over-use of zombies we are seeing now is a warm and welcome relief from the sexy-to-women pirates craze we had to endure for over a decade after _Pirates of the Caribbean_ came out and every person without an extra Y chromosome went gaga for Johnny Depp. Thank God that one finally came to an end!

As for props, I've often said we are our own worst enemies. I've been to dozens of year-round Christmas shops that sell fabulous decorations. Why? Because people pay full price for them. Too many haunters window shop until 11/1 then fall in on every store in town to get half-off deals. That means that every $100 prop you see has to be made to actually sell at $50 by a retailer, which means it has to be made to sell by a wholesaler for $35, which means a manufacturer has to make it to sell at about $25. You know how much prop $25 makes? Not much. The only way we'll ever see more non-niche and higher-quality props is if people start buying them at full or near full retail, and that's not gonna happen with this crowd.

That's why my family and I have set about making our own props. We get the character, quality, and price we want.


----------



## jackrum (Aug 21, 2015)

There's a lot of thoughts that I agree with here. I'm not much of a gore person myself. I kinda can't stand the bloody handprint decals I see a lot of places. I do think the inflatables are a little lame. To me it comes off as lazy. Yeah not everyone has the time to really decorate but still... The other thing that bothers me is that whole streets will have them. It ends up looking like a Halloween version of the town from Edward Scissorhands. I guess it is better than the alternative. My neighborhood doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - one more time - to imply that anyone who decorates their yard with inflatables is lazy and unimaginative is just plain rude and it needs to stop! 
This is the last place in the world we should be criticizing a fellow Halloween enthusiast! So it isn't your taste? So what? And who says Halloween décor has to be difficult and time consuming to be worthy of admiration? Some of the best displays I've seen on these forums have included blow molds, inflatables, and other "easy" props. Seriously. It's not a competition to see who puts in the most time and builds the most impressive authentic looking props. It's freaking Halloween and if you are having fun and it makes a few kids happy on Halloween night then you are a successful haunter. Rant over. For now...


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here! Here! What difference does it make if we use inflatables or spend hours decorating. The whole point is that we celebrate the holiday, Am I right?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

So the owner of the forum comes on and asks folks not to be insulting and we have yet another 'inflatable users are lazy' post. tsk tsk tsk
Spoken by someone who obviously never dealt with dozens of inflatables in inclement weather.  

I love inflatables AND bloody handprint decals. I feel so cheesy. bwhaaahaaahaaa
Honestly, I get it. Not everyone HAS to like the same stuff, but the rules of this forum are to be respectful to PEOPLE.
There is something for everyone. From glitter to gore. Just have some respect.

Like this. Feel free to post... I hate broccoli. Broccoli is horrible. 
Do NOT post... people who like broccoli are idiots.

Get it?!?!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

There are many different types of halloween "flavors". Some like it zombified,some like it ghostly, some like it fun and whimsical and some mixes of diff ideas. The same is said for our wide array of forum members - some are goth, some are in the movie business, some are moms , some are builders, some are rich, some are poor. All kinds of halloween folk with all kinds of halloween "flavors". Who's to say one's display is better over another? If you really can't deal with this idea, well, then maybe this forum is not for you. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never been much for the gore stuff myself, and I'm kinda over the whole zombies thing, in particular. I think zombies in general have been overexposed and run into the ground, honestly. But I try to go for a mix of spooky/scary and classic Halloween decor when I decorate. I've put up the "bloody handprint" window clings a couple of times, but that's been about the extent of the gore around my house. I stick with tombstones, skeletons, jack o' lanterns and the more traditional stuff (although I bought my first zombie ground breaker this year, but I'm not sure if I'll actually put him out or not).

I do find that as I've gotten older, my decorations are becoming a little more simplistic, and I'm leaning more towards a "vintage" style of decorating. I.E., stuff I would've seen growing up in the 80s. It's not necessarily all that scary, but it looks nice. As far as inflatables, I only have one inflatable, and it's a snowman I put out for Christmas. But I'd just be appreciative that people decorate for Halloween at all. Not everyone has the time or inclination to create a "haunt" that takes up the entire yard and/or garage. My neighbor across the street basically hangs some sort of decoration that looks like a ghoul in a black cloak wearing a Scream mask from a tree and calls it a day, but hey, at least he does something.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

The great thing about Halloween is there is no hard and fast rules for it. It's a mishmash of old religions, old/new traditions, and clever marketing ploys. It can be as tame as one wants (glitter pumpkins and cute inflatable rosy cheek ghosts) or as scary/gory as one wants (demonic gory baby zombies). Personally, I think both play a part in the holiday. Glitter pumpkins and cute inflatables are great for introducing youngsters or squeamish people to the Halloween fun. Scary and gore are great for older kids and those of us with a darker sense of humor and fun. To each their own and realize that zombie babies are simply a fad right now and will be harder to come by in the future as a 'new' fad sets in.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Okay, putting this out here just in case I'm really not bright enough to figure out what people are talking about.

If I have, in any ACTUAL way, offended someone with a joke about a prop / decoration that does not / will not exist, I extend a wholehearted apology.

My post regarding the fictional _[ inflatable / zombie baby / zombie animal / glitter / cheap fogger / cheap, cheesy, repetitively used audio / cheap electronics / that breaks down as soon as you need it ]_ decoration / prop was meant as a fun poke at all of the recent "I don't like..." threads popping up on this forum
_*(as they do EVERY YEAR around this time, actual topics subject to change)*_
and was in no way intended to denigrate anyone's particular taste or style in creating their Halloween environment.

As said, I apologize for anyone I've crossed - I have always considered this forum an online "home" with people I enjoy hearing from, whether I happen to agree with their tastes or opinions or not, and as such, have always endeavored to treat everyone with an equal blanket of respect flavored with a touch of irreverence.

Hence, my claim: "We're all here, 'cause we're not all there..."


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's great to be here and see all the styles of Halloween! To be honest, most stores that I shop in have classic/vintage/elegant Halloween decor out. At least the last few years it has trended that way. (Think Michaels/Home Goods/JoAnn's) I think there is something for everyone, and I do not find any of it stupid or overdone. I guess I just love Halloween so much that I get a thrill whether I look at a cheap dollar tree gravestone and creepy cloth, a simple jack-o-lantern, blood-splattered shower curtains and hand clings, or the amazing home haunts with meticulous home-built animated props. I just love it all, it has my soul, and I often wished I lived near so many of you here as you really "get" me!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^ Annnnnnd look, I am wearing gory zombie makeup too!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone that puts up ANY decoration - whether it be an inflatable, a single tombstone, a haystack with a pumpkin - is not being lazy. The definition of lazy is not doing ANYTHING.

I'm thrilled to see any kind of decoration in my neighborhood, because that means that house cares a tiny bit about Halloween, and that they'll be participating in TOT on the big night. That is a winner right there as far as I'm concerned, and whether their decor fits with my personal preference is so far down my list of things to care about it might as well not be on there at all...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Some of the best displays I've seen on these forums have included blow molds...


Oh THOSE people with the blowmolds. bwhaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> ...Like this. Feel free to post... I hate broccoli. Broccoli is horrible.
> Do NOT post... people who like broccoli are idiots.


Old man Bush very well may feel that way and want to make it known so it can be part of his legacy, though, so are you going to tell a former president that he cannot make that post?



Ugly Joe said:


> Okay, putting this out here just in case I'm really not bright enough to figure out what people are talking about.
> 
> If I have, in any ACTUAL way, offended someone with a joke about a prop / decoration that does not / will not exist, I extend a wholehearted apology.


I can almost guarantee that you do not rank anywhere near the top of anybody's sh!tlist, so don't sweat it... Keep from calling anyone's efforts lazy, as the perps in question have, and you are assured to stay ranked quite low


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Old man Bush very well may feel that way and want to make it known so it can be part of his legacy, though, so are you going to tell a former president that he cannot make that post?


BOOM!! hahahaha


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I shop CVS, Walgreen's, Lowes, and Home Depot for the good old classic props and decor. Too each their own, but something arent for all. I'm not crafty or imaginative at all.... I have to resort to buying props. So inflatables, zombie, and gore arent for me. I appreciate anyone who decorates for Halloween! I like how we are all different. The peanuts cut out displays you guys made are awesome!!! I wouldnt use inflatables or blowmolds but I LOVE seeing them displayed by members here. Love you guys and go big this Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I started out haunting at 8 years old. My idea at the time was that Mad Scientists were what haunting was all about, and failed miserably for years trying to build a lab on my porch. 

As a teenager, gore had become my forte. I had a reasonable gift for theatrical makeup found in among all my prop failures in the lab. I grossed many a person out, and loved every second. 

In my early 20's I didn't have a place to haunt, and roamed about professional haunts as random things and ACTING became my love. Didn't much matter my role. 

We got our current place in my late 20's, and it was the opportunity to make my OWN haunt. I also got the opportunity to revisit my old laboratory days for a school. My home focused on a witchdoctor/headhunter theme. It was so fun we were going to do it forever. 


If anyone had gone back and told any of those former me's that I'd be here in 2015 fretting about where to find pumpkins and corn stalks I would have called them nuts. No way I would ever be into something so boring. Yet here I am...


----------



## Tx_pumpkin_king (Aug 1, 2015)

Bruzilla said:


> As for props, I've often said we are our own worst enemies. I've been to dozens of year-round Christmas shops that sell fabulous decorations. Why? Because people pay full price for them. Too many haunters window shop until 11/1 then fall in on every store in town to get half-off deals. That means that every $100 prop you see has to be made to actually sell at $50 by a retailer, which means it has to be made to sell by a wholesaler for $35, which means a manufacturer has to make it to sell at about $25. You know how much prop $25 makes? Not much. The only way we'll ever see more non-niche and higher-quality props is if people start buying them at full or near full retail, and that's not gonna happen with this crowd.
> 
> That's why my family and I have set about making our own props. We get the character, quality, and price we want.


That's such a great point I used to work for a major retailer not naming names. I used to discuss with my staff something the founder said in that we train our customers how to shop based on expectation. We are also horrible creatures of habit. Just think the last time you switched a product you use that wasn't because it wasn't on sell. 
Take Christmas for example, we used to over buy so much lighting and outdoor decor that people knew not to buy it because they could get it half off and have it next year. Now we scaled back one year and actually ran out of things; not as must on sale that year. Your shopper is then retrained to think that they must buy it now because odds are it won't be here later especially new and hot items.No the exception being of holiday themed wrapping paper, they will always have too much of that. I never pay full price for it. 
Now its still hit and miss and retailers actually figure in to have the income from those sales for the year. But it seems logical if they know that the end profit margin is going to be $x then the cost must come in at said price in order to meet it. Thus the quality or lack there of.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I would ask anyone who grouses about the quality or availability of store-bought props to look at the selection, quality, and availability of costumes these days. Anyone else remember the dark days of the printed nylon one-piece costume with the sweat-generating mask? The suits started splitting in days and the holes for the mask string would crack and you would punch four or five new holes before giving up on keeping the costume alive and start focusing on what Santa might be bringing you.

The costumes today are AWESOME! The detail, the quality, the durability, are fathoms beyond what many of us had as kids, and those improvements come at a price. But that is a price that gets paid because you have to buy a costume before Halloween. You can't buy one afterwards because your kid will likely hate that character or outgrow it before next year. Retailers, vendors, and manufacturers can make money off costumes, which is why the market for them gets better every year. Imagine the awesome props we would have if people bought them the same way!

As for debatable inflatables, my only beef with those who use them is when I see their yards during the day and it looks like a vinyl monster threw up all over their yard.  Same deal at Christmas time. The inflatables look awesome at night, then they get turned off during the day and the yard looks a mess. I would just ask if you're gonna turn em on, leave em on. 

And just say "no" to pirates and zombie babies.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugly Joe said:


> Next years big seller: inflatable gory zombie baby animals covered in glitter with LED eyes that "speak" with the built in soundtrack of canned demonic laughter and high pitched screams, all the while playing its own atmospheric sound effects, with on-board fog maker with built in ice chiller for the fog, all of which will break down at sundown on Halloween.
> 
> Pre-order yours today!


Ugly Joe your on the right path, BUT, Someone has to build this first, post it on the internet, so that the manufactures can copy it and then sell it to the major retailers as a NEW idea!! Then it can be bought. I will preorder two (2) as I always need a backup, but I will need the discount code and free shipping code!
(I almost put together a similar post of an all in one prop.)

The toughest part of retail is trying to GUESS what the consumer is going to spend monies on and have the right qty in stock for that season. And they all tend to go overboard (the next season or two) when something sells well the 1st season. Whether, gore, zombies, bubble machines, glitter, witches, pirates, or currently Skelly animals, they are all over the next. Come on a spider skelly, really, but I've bought 2 this season so far, along with 2 frogs!! Eventually the market is filled the they shift in a different direction.
Just my thoughts


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I think what is happening in recent years is that stores are trying to stock their little seasonal areas with Halloween merchandise, but it has expanded into so many different genres. There is your gore fanatic, your mad scientist set ups, the zombie crowd, your classic haunter, ... and now they're even throwing in Day of the Dead merchandise with it all. These stores don't have room for it all so they wind up cramming it all into their seasonal selling areas so there is just a little bit of what each of us wants. 

It would depend on the buyer for each of these stores as to how they understand that so they don't stock too much of each or ignore one of the genres. As a classic haunter, I have noticed more gore than usual, more hell scenes that I walk right past to get to my ghosts and witches.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Whoooooaaaaaa there. haha That was not nice at all.
> 
> Welcome to Halloween Forum. A wonderful supportive and incredible resource of creativity and talent. A place of TOLERANCE and encouragement.
> You might want to take a look around a while and enjoy the variety of decor the membership has to offer.
> ...


for sure theres a variety of tastes and displays and styles....i do not do gore at all, i have my own personal opinion, i LIKE the startle scare, set up some tension and do a gimmack or surprise. and do it OLD school style.............blow ups work with displays, i mix them up also.......not everything needs to be the same, adorable is just as good as creepy..hilda you rank way up there on one of the nicest displays ive seen for everything, if someone comes and doesnt feel great and inspired, shame on them!!..im tired of spirits gorey zombie looks too, wish theyd go back a few years and bring back some of their well made solid animatronics and props.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

thinkhalloween said:


> Sorry...but I just have to vent a little here....seems everywhere I have gone the last 3,4,5 years has been nothing but gore and zombies....even baby zombies....enough already. what about the rest of us that like anything else other than gore and zombie babies???? OK-- I know there are other decorations and props....but its like 80% to 20%. For years.....Vintage, classic..what ever you want to call it sells....when ever I see those types of decorations...they sell out fast....


Target has a lot of pumpkin, jack o lantern, witches and skellingtons this year. Try them, they may have something. Lots of ghosts too.

I know how you feel, I am not a zombie or gore fan, more vampires and creepy shadowy type things. Fogs, mist, something creeping along a corridor are more my thing.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I like broccoli. Well, half of it. The top part. Especially with cheese sauce.

That lower stalk part is just plain EVIL !!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> That lower stalk part is just plain EVIL !!


haha There you go. Being insulting.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Will the mark of success finally be when the Police forensics team are called to stop and check out your gory displays? (Might be hiding those real body parts in plain sight? Who would ever suspect it? )
I may marvel at the artistic skill and artistic choices made to make something gory look so real but I do believe that many of us will someday have enough blood and internal parts in distress.. so who needs a preview? I don't.
I talk about the actual hauntings in my house, and it's strange history (what we know of it) the rest of the tour is my own art and creations and the presentation that goes along with it all.. all of which may sound very lame to the gore-crowd (not "Al") I still can ,and have scared many people taking the tour here without any gore or store-purchased items......when it comes to a good ghost story .. some will be more deeply, actually scared, that any any mere prop could ever achieve, and I do try to be very careful when dispensing such "**************.

I found out when I was 12 that using real chicken legs (freshly severed) as puppet claws (by pulling the tendon) would have looked real impressive coming out of a ghost-sheet.. but those claws didn't "Keep" to well.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> I found out when I was 12 that using real chicken legs (freshly severed) as puppet claws (by pulling the tendon) would have looked real impressive coming out of a ghost-sheet.. but those claws didn't "Keep" to well.


Can't...stop...laughing


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate broccoli!!!! What is brocolli anyway. And don't get me started on tomatoes, I mean that's the worst fruit EVER!!! Nuff said.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I had a short gore-fest back in '86 for about 6 months and then I got bored. I'm all about the classic scares and the classic monsters. To each their own.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

themyst said:


> I think what is happening in recent years is that stores are trying to stock their little seasonal areas with Halloween merchandise, but it has expanded into so many different genres. There is your gore fanatic, your mad scientist set ups, the zombie crowd, your classic haunter, ... and now they're even throwing in Day of the Dead merchandise with it all. These stores don't have room for it all so they wind up cramming it all into their seasonal selling areas so there is just a little bit of what each of us wants.
> 
> It would depend on the buyer for each of these stores as to how they understand that so they don't stock too much of each or ignore one of the genres. As a classic haunter, I have noticed more gore than usual, more hell scenes that I walk right past to get to my ghosts and witches.


I can't see how this could be much of a problem. Would a buyer for a Hallmark store buy severed limbs and internal organs? Would a buyer for Spencer's Gifts buy happy face ghosts? I would think most retailers know who's coming to their stores and what their interests are.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghost Ninja said:


> I had a short gore-fest back in '86 for about 6 months and then I got bored. I'm all about the classic scares and the classic monsters. To each their own.


Yep! My visitors are going to run the gambit from the Creature From the Black Lagoon, to a Karloff mummy, to the Jeepers Creepers Creeper, to a Silent Hill nurse, to Jack Skellington, to a Dog Soldiers werewolf, past a small army of jumping spiders, then Michael Myers, and then out past Pennywise the clown. We span the whole genre.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

So, Bruzilla, no ultimate scary creature? 
Like.. THE MOTHER-IN-LAW!?
I know, we play dangerously when horror strikes So Close to Home!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

No, my mother-in-law is a lot like Freddy Krueger... a lot more scarier in the 1980s than today.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Just have to say that I personally go in certain directions with my decoration choices. There are categories that I am very likely to NEVER bring home...
BUT the great thing about this forum is the chance to see displays from all over that will blow your mind, impress the heck out of you and maybe even change your mind. (Even if they don't, I can appreciate someone else's home without wanting to live in it.)
Gotta call out Hilda here as an example. 3 years ago I would (silently inside my mind only) have scoffed at blowmolds as out door Halloween decorations. And Christmas blowmolds as Halloween decorations? That would have been lunatic rantings. Thanks to her mind warping display, I know better now. Someday I will travel north for the sole purpose of seeing her display in person!!!!! Oh and blowmolds now have a respectful place in my haunt. ?
To the original post, yes I too get tired of any trend being beaten to death - until it's something that I want and failed to buy last year that is luckily back this year, LOL.
---Slinking back to my haunt *made of no less than 8 themes simultaneously* and awaiting someone's post complaining about that pet peeve. Oops. ;p


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

I get it. For the last couple of years, I've waiting for Spirit to open, dying to walk through the aisles and get inspired to start decorating. But, inevitably, I get there and it's mostly gore and scare and I'm disappointed. I should know better by now. You want a store that caters to the rest of us too. One that stocks more of the eerie or mystical and not bloody. And yes, there are other stores out there with great Halloween stuff that fits the bill like all the ones mentioned and some online resources too, but it's not quite the same somehow. Maybe one of us needs to start that store.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Bruzilla said:


> I would ask anyone who grouses about the quality or availability of store-bought props to look at the selection, quality, and availability of costumes these days. Anyone else remember the dark days of the printed nylon one-piece costume with the sweat-generating mask? The suits started splitting in days and the holes for the mask string would crack and you would punch four or five new holes before giving up on keeping the costume alive and start focusing on what Santa might be bringing you.
> 
> The costumes today are AWESOME! The detail, the quality, the durability, are fathoms beyond what many of us had as kids, and those improvements come at a price. But that is a price that gets paid because you have to buy a costume before Halloween. You can't buy one afterwards because your kid will likely hate that character or outgrow it before next year. Retailers, vendors, and manufacturers can make money off costumes, which is why the market for them gets better every year. Imagine the awesome props we would have if people bought them the same way!
> 
> ...


My mother with her and dad's mobility issues has decided to stop decorating all together for holidays and dropped off all her halloween stuff - 2 good sized rubbermaid containers. She has, even now in retirement more disposable income than I do, so she does have some prizes in there, but I was going through a lot of the stuff I remember from my childhood in the 80s, and it's really shoddy. Mom took good care of it, but I'm surprised a lot of it survived. There's some really gorgeous stuff sold today that this can't hold a candle to. Sure, more charm and less gore, but you can find charming stuff today too. 

The costumes today are awesome. My children are almost 8 and 3.5, and every year Santa Claus gets them Halloween costumes, usually a size or so bigger, because they live in them. They got the Anna and Elsa costumes last year and they have to get snuck into the washer every so often because they get so well used. Elsa's lost a lot of her sequins, but the girls don't care. The masks are a little hit and miss, we had tears when the iron man mask from a few years ago split in half, but they do make more durable hard plastic ones for every day play that I picked up to replace it (easter bunny brought those - my kids are awesome). They have one of those giant ottomans each of costume and dress up stuff, some thrifted, some gifts, some left over from past halloweens - they absolutely love it. Best decision we ever made, getting those, and it makes cleaning it all up easy. Way better than the storebought crud that was available when I was a kid. NOt better than the handmade ones my mother made, but I don't have her talent, and even the material she bought for those was not cheap. 

And the inflatables - I don't mind them except for that exact issue. If they wouldn't look like crap during the day I'd buy a few of them, but I don't want to spend the power on inflating them 24/7 for the entire month of October.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Gotta call out Hilda here as an example. 3 years ago I would (silently inside my mind only) have scoffed at blowmolds as out door Halloween decorations. And Christmas blowmolds as Halloween decorations? That would have been lunatic rantings. Thanks to her mind warping display, I know better now. Someday I will travel north for the sole purpose of seeing her display in person!!!!! Oh and blowmolds now have a respectful place in my haunt.


I have often been 'called out' for my 'lunatic rantings'  and this is the first time I feel all warm and fuzzy about it!!!!! hahaha
(It usually goes the other way.)
Wow. What can I say about your post. Thank you so much!! From the bottom of my heart. It means more to me than you could know.
I'm all verklempt.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This year a Menards Store (Lumber Yard-Hardware store) has two inflatables on display and for sale, that caught my eye.
One is a big spider that lays kind of flat but has twirling , rotating eyes(air-powered I would guess?)
The other display is a fairly large Dragon whose wings open and close... slowly.
Of course the World-Beater Inflatable of all time (in my mind) has to be the Gothic Church as seen on-line in France used for weddings. It's tower (s)? is maybe 70 feet high ,it looks great, and there is built-in inflatable furniture in it too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

thinkhalloween said:


> Sorry...but I just have to vent a little here....seems everywhere I have gone the last 3,4,5 years has been nothing but gore and zombies....even baby zombies....enough already. what about the rest of us that like anything else other than gore and zombie babies???? OK-- I know there are other decorations and props....but its like 80% to 20%. For years.....Vintage, classic..what ever you want to call it sells....when ever I see those types of decorations...they sell out fast....


Like many here, I'm very particular about what I like.

Ebay, thrift stores, craigslist, and garage/yard sales are your friends, also many of the upscale and discount home décor stores. I visit them all throughout the late summer, early fall months. 

If you could post pictures of what you like - ("vintage, classic" is too general) - perhaps a few of us could offer suggestions on where to look. And I agree, collectables do sell out fast. It pays to develop a relationship with the stores that carry the products you like and to monitor what's showing up on the shelves of your favorite stores here.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Huntress said:


> I get it. For the last couple of years, I've waiting for Spirit to open, dying to walk through the aisles and get inspired to start decorating. But, inevitably, I get there and it's mostly gore and scare and I'm disappointed. I should know better by now. You want a store that caters to the rest of us too. One that stocks more of the eerie or mystical and not bloody. And yes, there are other stores out there with great Halloween stuff that fits the bill like all the ones mentioned and some online resources too, but it's not quite the same somehow. Maybe one of us needs to start that store.


Give that lady a prize! Now, to just raise the funding....


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

That's okay. I'm not a big fan of gore either. And zombies smell funny.  Skeletons are so much more fun to dress and pose. These days, I seem to be leaning more toward funny, possibly because my homemade creations keep coming out cute. How could anybody call a giant man-eating slug cute?



There's usually something a bit creepier hanging about like some of the life-size figures for the older crowd, but I'm not interested in making small children cry.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, and I confess to having an inflatable. Mea culpa. I like Kitty.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Personally, I dislike inflateables. That being said, I have seen some very cool ones that almost (almost!) made me change my mind. 2 years ago I noticed only 1 other house other than my own had decorated around my neighbor hood. I would much rather see an inflateables in each and every yard than no decor at all.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I have my frustrations with my Halloween props too. I, being of a vintage age myself, enjoy the classics. I've collected scores of them over the years, only to hear , "This isn't scary. You don't scare me. Where is Freddy Kruger?" Granted, they are children, mostly preteen boys, but anyone feels a little let down when their work isn't appreciated. So I've broke down and bought a Jason, a Scream character, and made a Jigsaw. And people love these. My question is, do I go with the crowd favorites, the ones everyone wants to get their pictures taken with? Or continue with my well loved Vampire in the graveyard, that everyone runs right by without looking at twice. I'm in a neighborhood where I put up and take down the same day, so it's a time constraint thing.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

LurkerNDdark said:


> There's usually something a bit creepier hanging about like some of the life-size figures for the older crowd, but I'm not interested in making small children cry.


We do a lot of lifesize figures, and what really surprised me is small children usually don't care. They have no idea who or what these things are because a lot of parents today don't expose their kids to much in the way of scary movies or TV. Seems like to them they are just another kid in a costume. Now the parents, they are another matter all together. I usually use my daughter as our "runner" who takes little kids up to our house when their parents are too afraid to go themselves.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Will the mark of success finally be when the Police forensics team are called to stop and check out your gory displays?


Woohoo!!! I'm a success!!!

I really can't blame the 5 year old neighbor for calling the cops, home alone, it really DID look like I was pulling skulls out of a bucket of blood when I was staining them. 

In April.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, I am looking for a new zombie mask for a pneumatic prop....where are all the new zombie masks this year...all I can find is previous year masks. Does no-one sell new zombie props/decor anymore?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

scareme said:


> I have my frustrations with my Halloween props too. I, being of a vintage age myself, enjoy the classics. I've collected scores of them over the years, only to hear , "This isn't scary. You don't scare me. Where is Freddy Kruger?" Granted, they are children, mostly preteen boys, but anyone feels a little let down when their work isn't appreciated. So I've broke down and bought a Jason, a Scream character, and made a Jigsaw. And people love these. My question is, do I go with the crowd favorites, the ones everyone wants to get their pictures taken with? Or continue with my well loved Vampire in the graveyard, that everyone runs right by without looking at twice. I'm in a neighborhood where I put up and take down the same day, so it's a time constraint thing.


@scareme I felt a little bit sad when I read this. I occasionally try out different styles, in part because of their popularity. If it sticks, it becomes a new collection. But what I really love in other people's displays is a sense of preferences and style unique to them. It's both interesting and stimulating. Pre-teen boys want to be scared? That's okay. There are plenty of other displays that meet that need.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

scareme said:


> I have my frustrations with my Halloween props too. I, being of a vintage age myself, enjoy the classics. I've collected scores of them over the years, only to hear , "This isn't scary. You don't scare me. Where is Freddy Kruger?" Granted, they are children, mostly preteen boys, but anyone feels a little let down when their work isn't appreciated. So I've broke down and bought a Jason, a Scream character, and made a Jigsaw. And people love these. My question is, do I go with the crowd favorites, the ones everyone wants to get their pictures taken with? Or continue with my well loved Vampire in the graveyard, that everyone runs right by without looking at twice. I'm in a neighborhood where I put up and take down the same day, so it's a time constraint thing.



Halloween is about what you enjoy!! You can't please everyone. I guarantee there are parents and kids that do enjoy all the work you put into your display. Remember that all children are born without a mouth filter. They lack tact and will take time to develop that.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

We all have the stuff we like, and the stuff we don't. Be sure you are doing what YOU love to do and not what anyone else thinks. If you want classic then do classic, if you want to go gore, then be gory! If someone doesn't appreciate your display or style, well, they are not your audience. Be true to yourself and it will come out in the end. There is a large enough variety for everyone to do their own thing.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> I have my frustrations with my Halloween props too. I, being of a vintage age myself, enjoy the classics. I've collected scores of them over the years, only to hear , "This isn't scary. You don't scare me. Where is Freddy Kruger?" Granted, they are children, mostly preteen boys, but anyone feels a little let down when their work isn't appreciated. So I've broke down and bought a Jason, a Scream character, and made a Jigsaw. And people love these. My question is, do I go with the crowd favorites, the ones everyone wants to get their pictures taken with? Or continue with my well loved Vampire in the graveyard, that everyone runs right by without looking at twice. I'm in a neighborhood where I put up and take down the same day, so it's a time constraint thing.


I feel you should cater to what you like, not what others expect. Let someone else do the contemporary horror movie themes, stick to what you love.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

I do what falls into place, and my god do the tot's love it. Can't overthink things people


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know how to feel about this...... I mean on one hand it's by Gemmy...... but my family would hate me if I bought it


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How to please everyone: Create a costume that is made to resemble an inflatable display, but is actually a costume with a person inside it to make it become unique and scary.
It could be called :"Revenge of the Laughed-At Balloon People!" (Who just scared someone into stuttering as they "beat-Feet" Away! away!.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Problem is there ability to seek revenge goes only as far as the extension cord does.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> OK - one more time - to imply that anyone who decorates their yard with inflatables is lazy and unimaginative is just plain rude and it needs to stop!
> This is the last place in the world we should be criticizing a fellow Halloween enthusiast! So it isn't your taste? So what? And who says Halloween décor has to be difficult and time consuming to be worthy of admiration? Some of the best displays I've seen on these forums have included blow molds, inflatables, and other "easy" props. Seriously. It's not a competition to see who puts in the most time and builds the most impressive authentic looking props. It's freaking Halloween and if you are having fun and it makes a few kids happy on Halloween night then you are a successful haunter. Rant over. For now...


agree!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I personally like all halloween items...the creativity of people amaze me.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I like gore, but not for my haunt as it's intended for kids so I keep it to a minimum. It's easy to go overboard on it and I see a LOT of haunts that seem to be trying to "out gore" each other. Too much of a good thing makes it boring after a while. It becomes expected and unoriginal. I see clowns and zombies heading that way really fast too. Of course one could say the same about the good ole home haunt staple, the graveyard. Too me it's all about presentation. There is setting a scene with gore as a part of it on one hand and on the other there is throwing blood and entrails everywhere purely for the sake of gore. It's gotta be done right to look good.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

There's REAL zombies out there!!!? Holy crap!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, this thread gathered more steam than I would have thought. This would be one easy group to troll. I never knew that zombies and inflatables were such sensitive topics. Though I am kind of proud of the inflatable people showing a strong back bone.  I could easily see myself changing my Halloween to inflatables if I had small children. Halloween decorating is about what my family likes and not about what others are tired off.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Col. Fryght said:


> This would be one easy group to troll.


You have NO idea how accurate that statement is for this entire board.

Thankfully, we have superb moderators and we have a Larry to clip off those offending threads when they develop that way, and for the most part, we have well mannered people posting.

I almost look at the inflatable question as a political idealism between the two: Anti-inflate / Pro-inflate ...not quite as irrational as Democrat / Republican, but certainly a spirited exchange.

Me? I'm a freakin' independent. Inflates are great, until October 30th...on the 31st, they come down and the good stuff goes up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Col. Fryght said:


> ...Halloween decorating is about what my family likes and not about what others are tired of.


Nailed it. I would never waste money on a type of prop that does not interest me simply because others' feelings on that sort of decoration do not mesh with mine. I know that what I like is not everyone's cup of (poisoned) tea, which is perfectly fine. If someone prefers cute, go for it; gory, have a go; or even outright demonic, do your thing (right next to a church, of course).


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

WOW! Who knew zombie babies, gore, and inflatables were such hot topic issues Blows my mind.

As a lover of _all_ things Halloween, I'm happy to embrace a single flickering jack, a house lit up
like the movie _Vacation_, a gory _Sweeney Todd_ scene, or a super creepy yard a la Rot.

Anybody who is putting out anything IS celebrating the holiday.

Do we each have preferences; absolutely. But as fans of Halloween(that's WHY we're all members here),
we should be supportive of each other, and mindful when commenting. Just sayin.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ What PE said!


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm having the opposite problem. It seems everywhere I go (DT, Wally, 99 Cent Store, Target, HD, Lowes...) there's mostly cutesy Halloween decor, nothing even remotely scary.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I live in a area where the least lil halloween prop makes me smile...because nobody decorates.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thriller said:


> I'm having the opposite problem. It seems everywhere I go (DT, Wally, 99 Cent Store, Target, HD, Lowes...) there's mostly cutesy Halloween decor, nothing even remotely scary.


Try these~all have a pretty good selection of scary
http://www.frightprops.com/
http://www.dappercadaver.com/
http://www.gothicroseantiques.com/
http://distortionsunlimited.com/
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

OK!! Cover your eyes!!.

Who gives a rat's rectum what other's opinions are? I don't care what YOU are doing (except if it gives me great ideas to steal). And I sure don't care whether or not you like mine.

Main point being, while all of us have wasted time with inflated and deflating ego's, what else have we done? Did you work on a prop? Invitation? ANYTHING? This has been a time waster. 

Come on people, only 28 more days. Stop trying to convince us that YOUR opinion matters. It doesn't...not to me.

On with it!!!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

halloween71 said:


> I live in a area where the least lil halloween prop makes me smile...because nobody decorates.


Yup. I've posted before that my whole side of the block is dark, except mine. No one decorates, no one participates but me. I'll take a single uncarved pumpkin on someone's doorstep. One lady around the corner, her entire decorating scheme for her house is orange pots with jack-o-lantern faces for her fall mums, she has 2 of them. That's it. And that's great! 

I have a three year old who's discovered this year that some halloween stuff is scary. Stuff that never bothered her last year is too much for her this year. As a result, only the cutsiest of my decorations are out, anything even the least bit scary has caused her to run to me and bury her face in my chest. She has to be comfortable here, so the scary stuff has to stay packed away this year. Does it suck? Yeah, a little, but she's only going to be little for a short time, and I don't want to turn her off Hallowe'en by scaring her unnecessarily. I hope no one is rolling their eyes thinking I don't like Halloween just because the decor I put up is preschooler friendly.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

One great thing about the holiday is the creativity of it. If 10 of us lived on the same street, and had unlimited budgets, our houses would all be decked to the nines, and would all be vastly different. Mine would be the preschooler's wonderland of cutsy, and just a touch scary. Someone else might go all gothic macabre. Just up the street, there'd be a bunker for the zombie apocalypse. Next door would be a goreporn wonderland. Across the street you'd find a horror movie fan's wet dream. An alien landing zone would be next door, glowing eerliy green. And tucked at the end of the cul-de-sac, a CarnEvil to thrill and scare. No 2 haunts are the same. Sure we borrow here and there from each other, but usually with a different twist or a different role in the overall theme. And none of us are wrong. 

Yes, it does seem that we're currently in a zombie craze with the extremely successful Walking Dead, but it wasn't THAT many years ago that you couldn't throw a stone without hitting a vampire this time of year, be it an angsty Anne Rice creation, or a more blood thirsty Blade antagonist, or the classic Dracula. Twilight simultaneously made them popular and ended their run, and zombies are now the thing. Who knows where we'll be in 5 years? Zombies don't appeal to me, but they do to many, and that's fine. Maybe the next trend will be something I can get into.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Morgue Momma said:


> OK!! Cover your eyes!!.
> 
> Who gives a rat's rectum what other's opinions are? I don't care what YOU are doing (except if it gives me great ideas to steal). And I sure don't care whether or not you like mine.
> 
> ...


Welcome to HalloweenForum Morgue Mamma.

Technically... our opinions do matter. That is the point of the forum. We are community that hangs out together all year long sharing ideas, creating, helping one another. Sometimes we have differing opinions and so long as they are not personal attacks they are welcomed. Sorry our opinions don't matter to you. That's not really the vibe of HF. 
Nonetheless, Hope you have have a fantastic Halloween. Honestly.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Hilda said:


> Welcome to HalloweenForum Morgue Mamma.
> 
> Technically... our opinions do matter. That is the point of the forum. We are community that hangs out together all year long sharing ideas, creating, helping one another. Sometimes we have differing opinions and so long as they are not personal attacks they are welcomed. Sorry our opinions don't matter to you. That's not really the vibe of HF.
> Nonetheless, Hope you have have a fantastic Halloween. Honestly.


My "opinion" regarding opinions continues to be that they do NOT matter when THIS opinion is trying to negate THAT opinion. Just share YOUR opinion.
I immensely enjoy HF info sharing, opinions etc is why I joined. And that's as far as I'll go.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Why are posting a response to a response? Isn't that wasting time too? Shouldn't you be out building a prop or something constructive? Wait, now I'M wasting time now too dangit. Maybe we should all stop posting & reading & go do more important stuff! 

We are a crazy & varied lot but that's what makes this place great. Cripes, if we all agreed on stuff this would be a boring board.

Honestly, that's my biggest fault with this place, there's soooo many great ideas & threads I get sucked in & then it's midnight & Frankenstein hasn't been painted green, fake pumpkins aren't carved, the inside isn't fully decorated & my cats need their bellies rubbed.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder... expressing your opinion is fine on Halloween Forum. All are welcome here as long as you have respect for others and can discuss and disagree without name calling or other telling others that their opinions do not matter. 

So please think before you post if you have really strong opinions about something, and maybe dial down the vitriol a bit. You'll have a much better time here - this is a great community with some awesomely creative people decorating in a zillion different ways - and it's all good.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Frankie's Girl, I don't know why I've never noticed before, and don't know if it's always been this way, but I just now, on your post above this, noticed that the stripe in your hair is green, compared to white.

Has it always been that way?


----------



## Kingofpain86 (Apr 19, 2015)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> I don't know how to feel about this...... I mean on one hand it's by Gemmy...... but my family would hate me if I bought it


Oh my god, I can't stop laughing


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Morgue Momma said:


> OK!! Cover your eyes!!.
> 
> Who gives a rat's rectum what other's opinions are? I don't care what YOU are doing (except if it gives me great ideas to steal). And I sure don't care whether or not you like mine.
> 
> ...


Eh, gives me something to do while the paper mache is drying.


----------



## SilentStalker (Dec 9, 2009)

Ugly Joe said:


> Next years big seller: inflatable gory zombie baby animals covered in glitter with LED eyes that "speak" with the built in soundtrack of canned demonic laughter and high pitched screams, all the while playing its own atmospheric sound effects, with on-board fog maker with built in ice chiller for the fog, all of which will break down at sundown on Halloween.
> 
> Pre-order yours today!


Where do I place my order? I think 3 should do the job. LOL


----------

